# Using Fluid Film as undercoating for winter



## green frog

Does anyone use fluid film to under coat their plow trucks before plow season? Im sure it does not last the whole season but must help. If you use it how many spray cans per truck? Or does anyone have a good oil based under coating place in WNY?


----------



## toby4492

FF is great for this very application. I don't plow but use it on my personal vehicles. A couple of cans works just fine for my needs. No it will not stay on all winter long but with frequent use, (couple times a season) it penetrates the metal and still provides good protection.


----------



## grandview

You tell him Toby!


----------



## kcress31

I bring my trucks to rust check and for $150 - $200 they wash and prep and apply their soloution and its good for a year. After 2 years of running in the worst weather I have no rust issues. Our highways here get salted to death.


----------



## hydro_37

FF the hell out of everything on the plow and under the truck. Doesn't cost that much and it works awesome


----------



## Brian Young

I have done this since my truck was new. I would say it stays on for a good part of the winter. Just getting ready to do it again.


----------



## Fire Guy

I buy it by the gallon and use a spray gun to apply it. I use about half a gallon on my plow truck. I hit every nook and cranny. Lasts usually until spring then apply it again in October. It works great and I love it. It smells good too LOL.


----------



## dmontgomery

I use the bulk and a sprayer as well.......lasts all winter and works fantastic


----------



## terrapro

Fire Guy;847027 said:


> I buy it by the gallon and use a spray gun to apply it. I use about half a gallon on my plow truck. I hit every nook and cranny. Lasts usually until spring then apply it again in October. It works great and I love it. It smells good too LOL.


I do the same. I always clean the frame and suspension up first then if its an older model truck with rust already I will use a few cans of rustoleum and repaint everything then put the FF in a spray gun and spray everything down.

I have to wear a mask/respirator though because I always get sick with cold like syptoms afterwards if I don't.


----------



## green frog

Thanks for all the reply's and I'll use the mask idea. Well I have my sunday planned since it so friggin wet I cant do any work anyway.


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS

You can go to schmitt auto body and have rust stop oil sprayed on for 100.00 if your to busy to do it yourself.Stay away from ziebart...


----------



## jmac5058

Thanks GreenFrog for asking the question I was thinking.


----------



## StormRanger

I buy it by the gallon can and use a cheap paint brush and slop it all over everything, it stays on the back of the plow through the whole season, don't waste it by trying to apply it to the front. 
I was on the FF website, it looks like theres different grades of the stuff, some says it lasts YEARS submerged in water. I was going to call them and ask if this is something I can get for my underbody. 
I'd love to apply it with a spray gun, but what kind of tip do I need that it will flow through?


----------



## dmontgomery

search the web on "Schutz gun"......it is a cheap gun used with a compressor. works great with bulk FF


----------



## Fire Guy

StormRanger;847469 said:


> I buy it by the gallon can and use a cheap paint brush and slop it all over everything, it stays on the back of the plow through the whole season, don't waste it by trying to apply it to the front.
> I was on the FF website, it looks like theres different grades of the stuff, some says it lasts YEARS submerged in water. I was going to call them and ask if this is something I can get for my underbody.
> I'd love to apply it with a spray gun, but what kind of tip do I need that it will flow through?


I'm not sure of the name of the gun. It's my father-in-laws stuff I just use it lol. I think he bought a kit with the gun and some quick connect tips with it from NAPA.


----------



## dmontgomery

any undercoating gun will work......I paid $20 for mine


----------



## dbduts

where can I get ff around MA.I never used anything but this sounds good


----------



## grandview

dbduts;850515 said:


> where can I get ff around MA.I never used anything but this sounds good


http://www.fluid-film.com/shop/index.html

Call first to make sure.


----------



## dbduts

Thanks I am going to give it a try.


----------

